# Next meeting



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Folks, it's time to discuss when our next plant meeting will be. We should absolutely not let any momentum we have die back. Let's get the ball rolling. 

Any ideas for meeting dates? Place? A lot more of our native plants are up and growing by now, so we have that to do if we want. I suggest our original location as a start. 

Another barbecue would be good. 


PS Whatever happened to our questionare?


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

I have a deadline coming at work so I will be working later than usual during the week, to between 6 & 7. Although, I may be able to get out by 5:30 one day for a plant meeting :smile: . Weekends are generally good for me, except for Saturday June 18.

Later,
Bill


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

*Next Meet?*

Hi Folks. I know! I know! "Where the hell ya been, Vivian?". In my outside garden and neglecting my inside garden. Sorry for the absence. Cavan has not been happy with me but, I assure everyone, my enthusiasm for the club has not ebbed in the least bit.

So let's get it on! I'm assuming, Cavan, that by "the original meeting place" you mean my place and that's dandy with me. We can talk about indigenous plants, emersed growing, prepping for the 2005 AGA photo contest, photo techniques, membership, dues,etc.

Wouldn't it be fun if the "Pgh. Aquatic Plants Conundrum" flooded the AGA contest with entries? That would put us on the map.
If we have it at my place it'll have to be after the 15th. Cavan, you bring the guacamole spread.

Let's talk!
Bob


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Sure, I can male more guacamole. We'd be better off without the prefab burger patties though. Either that, or we could make fajitas. 

I think that we don't really need to have presentations and so on yet. Free-form discussion seems to work. We should, however, consider bringing more people into the fold.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

*Next meet*

If we're planning to have a meeting where we draw in more people to expand the club, I suggest we take Eric up on his invitation to meet at his store. His place can accommodate a larger forum and it's more conducive to open discussion.

In the meantime, if the core group wants to meet to discuss, among other things, planning for that larger meeting, then I'd be glad to have it, over Cavan's non-prefab burgers, at my place.

Any day of the week, in the evening, is fine. I might suggest Fri. the 17th or the 24th. Even a Sun. evening would work. Just give me some advance time so I can get the tank back in order...not that it needs it, of course.

Let's talk.
Bob


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

My two days off are usually Wednesday and Thursday. Those two days are the best days for me. Although if we were gonna meet at AOA then any Sunday after 4 would work well. Also I have two bags of Hottonia palustris at the shop if anybody wants some. Just let me know.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Folks. How about next Weds. eve, the 22nd, at my place? Or not? Nod if you concur.

Let's talk.


----------



## MartyGreene (Apr 28, 2005)

ugh, I much preferred email as a means on communication for this, as I don't frequent this forum AT ALL, and keep forgetting to look in for stuff.

Where is "my place"? and what time are we looking at?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Wednesday the 23rd is no good for me, but Thursday, Friday, or Tuesday would be fine. I'm closing the next two Sundays, so that's out too.


----------



## MartyGreene (Apr 28, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> Wednesday the 23rd is no good for me, but Thursday, Friday, or Tuesday would be fine. I'm closing the next two Sundays, so that's out too.


weds is the 22nd, not 23rd... so is it the day or the date that you have the conflict with?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a conflict with the day.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

*"My place"*

Hi Marty,
It's good to hear from you.

"My place" is the back deck of my country estate in lovely rural Washington, Pa.We had an informal gathering there of about 5 of us a few weeks ago to get the "Club" thing rolling. We discussed amendments to AHAP and gaped at my 135.

You and I and the rest of the club need to keep up the momentum and meet again soon.

I'm gladly offering "my place" again as the site for the next meet and suggesting an evening some time after the weekend of the 25th. Sunday eve, the 26th, would work as would a weekday.

What day would work best for you? Some of the group, such as Tim and Cavan, have limited days available to them because of evening work schedules, so we need input from the group.

Certainly, we don't have to meet at my place if it's not convenient to folks.

This forum was established as the official site of the PPC and, hopefully, will become the place for news of the club's doings. So, I hope you, and everyone else, will keep an eye on it and join in.

Let's talk,
Bob


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Cavan,Tim,
Since you two apparently have the most restrictive evening schedules, I suggest that you pick an agreeable date and post it here for reaction.

In the meantime, Cavan, since you have everyone's emails, you can put the suggested date in front of everyone individually.

I, for one, am open. So which ever date you guys pick is fine by me. 

Let's talk,
Bob


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

The 23rd is no good for me now because my dad is getting surgery.

Sorry,
Tim


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Tuesday the 21st? Does that work for any one? I can do that. Our regular meeting is Friday.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Since the fish club meet is this Fri., why don't we wait till then and talk to people in person?

Or we can meet this week at my place.

Let's talk,
Bob


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Tim,
Best wishes for your Dad.


----------



## An t-iasg (Jun 3, 2005)

Tim,
Sorry to hear about your dad. I hope he has speedy recovery!


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

Tim,

Best wishes to your Dad.


I will not be able to make the GPASI meeting either this month or next month.
I will have several things to turn in by the Aug. meeting.

Later,
Bill


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the concern of my Dad! He is doing well. A little sore at first, but better everyday. As far as the next meeting goes, Wednesday after 3, Thursday anytime, and Sunday after 4 are all good times for me. Cavan, do any of these work for you?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Are you talking about next week Tim?

If so, Wednesday the 6th and Sunday the 10th are both good. 

Someone from the GWAPA club said that we'd probably be better off having a regular monthly meeting. This is getting a bit complicated. 

I think an Ohiopyle trip is probably in order.


----------

